# heater blows cool air



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

92 sentra warms up kind of slow, air coming from heater gradually gets warmer, then when temp guage gets the normal warmed up point (dead center between the C and H where it should be), the air coming from the heater is cool at best. Running the fan on higher speeds seems to make the air get colder. Put in a new thermostat several months ago, I dont think its that since the engine temp guage indicates all is well. Radiator leaks a little, I filled it up thinking that maybe a low amount of coolant would prevent the heater from doing its job. Still cool air. Could I have an air bubble or maybe the heater core is bad. Help, its getting real cold in Chicago these days. I dont want to have to donate old reliable just yet. thanks for any help.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Sound like you may have a blocked line. Try flushing out the entire coolant system and make sure it's purged well.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

New Thermostat?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

thx for the input, the radiator was low and it seems like topping it off did the trick. weird, the engine temp guage showed all well.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

My Sentra takes a long time to warm up too. In fact it never really gets very warm. The temp guage never even goes above the bottom line for me.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

For future reference, back flushing the core helps solve blockages in the core. Glad it wasn't anything major.


----------

